# Rio Royal BlueSteel



## I8ER (Aug 26, 2009)

Has anyone tried these shells yet? Cabelas has them for $109 a case for 3" 1 1/4OZ shot. Info says that the shot is perfectly spherical and I thought this sounded way better than the winchester xperts. We all know what the shot looks like in them. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

stay away.. i bought a few cases several years ago for $49 a case for 3 in BB.. they SUCK.. i woulod rather shoot 20 Ga. 6 shot than that crap.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Go to Rogers web site and get Federal Blue Box. Varied shot sizes for $100 a case shipped free.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Cheap shot shell made in spain,shot pallets of the stuff in target loads,okay for close range targets in warm temps but when the temps get below 30 you'll have "wolfvers" slow burning powder not worth a crap as stated above.

Tim


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

I bought a case b4 season and just finished it up, I thought it shot fine. Nothing great but for that cheap I cant complain to much. I do like the cheapy estate steel better though


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

I can't seem to make myself use them. By far, the worst shotshell I've ever fired.

PD


----------



## jake urich (Feb 25, 2008)

I shot 1/2 a case of it in 3" #3's and liked it for ducks inside 50 yards


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

go to rogers sporting goods.com and buy some fiochis. 105 for 3 in shipped to your door. i have shot about 8 cases of the stuff the last 2 years and never had a misfire, and have pulled off some incredible shots with it


----------

